# Sunshine Hill?



## mommyof5 (Apr 20, 2012)

I was wondering if sunshine hill was a reputable breeder? I emailed her and she has a litter of pups on the ground, exactly what I am looking for and says she breeds for temperment, which is specifically what I want with young children. I left her a message and am waiting for a return phone call but wanted everyone's opinion here since you guys are very knowlegeable Thanks.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Sunshine Hill was well known in the 1980s with some very prominent stud dogs however I didn't think they were still breeding so this may be a different person operating under the Sunshine Hill prefix. It is not an uncommon or unusual kennel name so perhaps it is a coincidence. Do you have a location or the parents' registered names?


----------



## mommyof5 (Apr 20, 2012)

I believe Gwen in Delaware is the name.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

To the OP--have you been on the forum before under the names: "goldenmommytobe" and "iluvgoldens11"? 5 kids with the age spread being correct seems to be too much of a coincidence.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

It is the same kennel, now run by Gwen Sherman, it was Elaine Fraze.

Who are the puppy parents?


----------



## mommyof5 (Apr 20, 2012)

no this is my first time on this forum. I spoke with Gwen tonight and got a great feeling regarding her dogs and the clearances and her puppies. She appears to be a very reputable breeder. You're saying she took over from someone else? he told me she'd been breeding for 40 years?


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

She may have been breeding with Elaine Fraze for that time. I think she may be Elaine's daughter, I remember that for awhile Sunshine Hill had two locations listed on their website. It isn't something I would worry about.


----------



## mommyof5 (Apr 20, 2012)

thank you. We are going to check out her pups this coming weekend and are very excited. She seems very sweet and knowledgeable and exactly what we're looking for. I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

mommyof5 said:


> thank you. We are going to check out her pups this coming weekend and are very excited. She seems very sweet and knowledgeable and exactly what we're looking for. I appreciate the feedback!


 
Elaine Fraze was originally Sunshine Hill Goldens. Unfortunately, she passed away a few years ago. However, her daughter, Gwen Sherman has been involved with the dogs for a great number of years and had been running the kennel for quite some time even before her mother passed. 

Gwen has been involved with the dogs for most of her life and she is still breeding under the Sunshine Hill prefix.


----------



## Sharon Cunningham (Feb 15, 2014)

Gwen is a wonderful breeder. He dogs are well cared for and loved. I have one of her dogs (got her as a puppy) and am not at all sorry. She is the best dog I have ever had and would go back to Gwen in a heartbeat.


----------



## Chooch (Apr 20, 2011)

Sharon Cunningham said:


> Gwen is a wonderful breeder. He dogs are well cared for and loved. I have one of her dogs (got her as a puppy) and am not at all sorry. She is the best dog I have ever had and would go back to Gwen in a heartbeat.


I can add to this was well. We purchased our pup from Gwen back in 2011, and he was part of Elaine's final litter before passing. Our pup, now 3 "Chooch", is just a beautiful Golden. We looked at multiple breeders having concerns with bloodlines, and the unfortunate reality that we deal with Goldens and their propensity for cancer. We took the trip down to Bridgeville, and were sold on the farm so to speak. It was refreshing meeting a breeder who knew the breed in an out. 

Based on their history and experience breeding, I can't imagine too much will have changed. We'll probably be contacting Gwen within a year to see about adding another to the house.


----------

